# Best PC 5.1 speaker kits?



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Just wondering what some of you like.

Before anyone pipes in with our normal response. I have loads of stereo equipment, a home theater, amps, dacs etc...all sorts of quality audio components and speakers. I even have extra gear that i could use if I wanted to do a 2.1 setup using my HK amp, two Polk speakers and a Hsu Research sub, BUT let me explain why I'm looking for a PC 5.1 kit.

I have a racing cockpit or flight sim cockpit (obutto r3volution) (depending on my mood and game) and I moved it to the home theater room awhile back. I plan to put it all together this weekend and I've decided I want some small yet powerful speakers to attach to it.

I love Klipsch Pro Media but it seems they don't produce those any more. Not the 5.1 system anyway. Logitech could work but they have several kits to choose from and the price goes from like $99 to $400 or some crap.

I'm pretty far removed from these kind of speaker systems as I usually prefer higher quality stuff but something like this, attached to my cockpit will work really well.

So what do you guys like or prefer. Please only talk about computer 5.1 speaker systems.

Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2016)

If I had to replace my Pro Media Ultra 5.1s, I'd probably buy one of those cheap receiver+5.1 speaker sets intended for home theaters.  They're about the same price and power.  Audio quality may not be as good but, in my opinion, the options a receiver opens up offsets that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2016)

It all boils down to what your budget is....

Xenta seems to have a 5.1 set which is reminiscent of the old Logitech Z5500s. If you want to pay more and get more higher fidelity stuff then its best to go with a home entertainment speaker package which will have an AV receiver, speakers and everything else that comes along with it.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

I have no budget actually. I can spend $100 or $1000 but for that amount I would expect a lot. And I highly doubt my expectations would be met.

I didn't list a budget because I really don't have one. I just want to know what you guys consider is the best in the PC speaker systems category. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> If you want to pay more and get more higher fidelity stuff then its best to go with a home entertainment speaker package which will have an AV receiver, speakers and everything else that comes along with it.



As I said I already have all of that. I have so much audio gear that a good amount of it is boxed up and put away. What I'm looking for is something that sounds good yet is small and can be mounted to a cockpit. That way when I'm racing around the track or flying through Elite Dangerous space...I get that nice 5.1 sound without taking up space.

I want to mount them to this:


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2016)

Of course you have a budget. You want to spend 10,000 on a speaker set?

http://www.klipsch.com/products/palladium-home-theater-systems


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Of course you have a budget. You want to spend 10,000 on a speaker set?



Did I not just say $100 to $1000 as an example? I really wasn't thinking about a budget because I have never seen PC speakers that cost more than $500 personally. 

Who cares anyway? I just wanted some ideas to research. Not to debate money. If someone links to a system that I consider too costly then I'll move onto something else. No biggie.

I have around $7k handy at the moment. I don't want to spend $7k on PC speakers.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Of course you have a budget. You want to spend 10,000 on a speaker set?
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/products/palladium-home-theater-systems




Okay man I don't know what to say. The thread title stated PC speakers. Not full sized home theater speakers. When i said PC 5.1 speaker system I meant those little 5.1 speaker kits that are sold to be plugged into your sound card and meant to be used with a computer. I have a cockpit and I want to mount speakers in each corner so they need to be smallish.

Let me try and clarify: I'd like a small 5.1 speaker system designed to be used with a home computer and considered a computer accessory. You know like the Klipsch Pro Media, Logitech, Corsair etc..


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't know if the speakers are small enough

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z906


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2016)

Have a look at edifier c6xd's maybe?


----------



## xvi (Jan 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I don't know if the speakers are small enough
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z906


Pretty much the same specs as my Z-5500, but more than twice as much?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2016)

Skip the PC speakers and build a real 5.1 system that will last you and allow you to really enjoy your PC audio...get a DVR, bookshelf/floorstanding front and rear, center, 1-2 subs and enjoy. I suppose if you don't have room for that, go with smaller speakers yet. But I'd make room for a real home-audio setup put together piece-by-piece than any PC speaker system.

I suppose if you want it all integrated with your cockpit setup, a full on stereo system might be harder to integrate, but I would imagine the results would be a much better return on your investment.


----------



## Moofachuka (Jan 12, 2016)

z5500 is the bestttt


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2016)

xvi said:


> Pretty much the same specs as my Z-5500, but more than twice as much?



A lot of people are saying z5500 for bass, z906 for sound quality.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Skip the PC speakers and build a real 5.1 system that will last you and allow you to really enjoy your PC audio...get a DVR, bookshelf/floorstanding front and rear, center, 1-2 subs and enjoy. I suppose if you don't have room for that, go with smaller speakers yet. But I'd make room for a real home-audio setup put together piece-by-piece than any PC speaker system.
> 
> I suppose if you want it all integrated with your cockpit setup, a full on stereo system might be harder to integrate, but I would imagine the results would be a much better return on your investment.




Been there done that. In that picture I posted above I have a HK receiver with Hsu Research HB1-mkii speakers and a Velodyne CT150 sub all being used with my cockpit.

I want something like that Logitech system Jetster linked to. Not sure if those Logitech's are worth $400 though. Those Logitech's seem to be just the right size to be mounted on my cockpit. Will read reviews.



P.S. I already own a 7.1 home theater system in my theater room and a 5.1 home theater system in my living room.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2016)

Moofachuka said:


> z5500 is the bestttt



also EOL circa 2011 though the phasing out started in 2007


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Frick said:


> A lot of people are saying z5500 for bass, z906 for sound quality.



For space sim and or race sim...bass comes in handy! I have 2 buttkickers mounted to my cockpit which help in that department too. Normally i would want SQ over SPL but for a cockpit I'm not sure. Gonna go look at the Z906 now.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> also EOL circa 2011 though the phasing out started in 2007



You have posted some interesting stuff. Mostly EU stuff though I think. If I can't buy my stuff in USA I don't want it. Nothing beats buying made in china, assembled in USA gear!! I'm a true American.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> If I can't buy my stuff in USA I don't want it. Nothing beats buying made in china, assembled in USA gear!! I'm a true American.




Well hey guy, im just trying to help. no need to throw it back in my face like.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> Been there done that. In that picture I posted above I have a HK receiver with Hsu Research HB1-mkii speakers and a Velodyne CT150 sub all being used with my cockpit.
> 
> I want something like that Logitech system Jetster linked to. Not sure if those Logitech's are worth $400 though. Those Logitech's seem to be just the right size to be mounted on my cockpit. Will read reviews.
> 
> ...



I think you'll be disappointed overall in compared to your hi-fi setups. But you're kind of limited if you want something to fit that particular application too...not sure I'd say they're worth $400 for just audio, but for ease of integrating with your cockpit as well...that's likely another plus for them.

I see you're still rocking first gen Sony XB's...my kids use my XB500s (comfort)...my spares are stored away. I prefer my AKG 553 Pro's over them but the 500's still win for comfort!


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2016)

Edifier s550?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well hey guy, im just trying to help. no need to throw it back in my face like.



I was kidding dude. I should have added a smiley lol! I appreciate your help for sure!!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 12, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I think you'll be disappointed overall in compared to your hi-fi setups. But you're kind of limited if you want something to fit that particular application too...not sure I'd say they're worth $400 for just audio, but for ease of integrating with your cockpit as well...that's likely another plus for them.
> 
> I see you're still rocking first gen Sony XB's...my kids use my XB500s (comfort)...my spares are stored away. I prefer my AKG 553 Pro's over them but the 500's still win for comfort!



Yes I rock the XB700's often. I have other more expensive headphones but those get taken out on special occasions which depend on my mood.   

I agree on the SQ but tbh I have lots of good equipment. This system will only be used for racing games while in my cockpit and if I don't have to have speaker stands around my cockpit all the better. So yeah mounting them to my cockpit is the goal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 12, 2016)

WhiteNoise said:


> I was kidding dude. I should have added a smiley lol! I appreciate your help for sure!!



Im just messin  hopefully edifier might have something youre looking for. They make some pretty good stuff but their distro can be patchy unless its Asia


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow Edifier looks pretty nice. Never heard of them.

Might be real overkill for my needs though!


----------

